# Yosemite Landscape



## ghosh9691 (Nov 11, 2011)

Some photographs from Yosemite - shot with a Leica D-Lux 5. Most folks here are better photographers than me, so would love to get some feedback about these shots - what works, what doesn't, etc.


----------



## ions (Nov 11, 2011)

I like the middle one. There's a good sense of depth to it. The others have something off about them, possibly focus. Why a new thread instead of posting these here? The thread directly below yours at the time of posting.


----------

